# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Kryeminstri Turk: Izraeli Eshte Nje Shtet Terrorrist

## Darius

Kryeministri i Turqise Tayyip Erdogan u shpreh perpara Konferences se Keshillit Islamik Euroaziatik se shteti cifut eshte duke vrare sistematikisht myslimanet.




> Ata qe i bashkangjisin terrorrizmin myslimanizmit mbyllin syte perpara vrasjeve masive te myslimaneve, kthejne koken nga ana tjeter perpara masakrave te femijeve ne Gaza


 u shpreh Erdogan sipas Reuters.




> Per kete arsye, deklaroj se Izraeli eshte nje shtet terrorist dhe veprimet e tija jane akte terroriste



Burimi: *Turkish Prime Minister: Israel Is A Terrorist State*

----------


## angmokio

> Kryeministri i Turqise Tayyip Erdogan u shpreh perpara Konferences se Keshillit Islamik Euroaziatik se shteti cifut eshte duke vrare sistematikisht myslimanet.
> 
>  u shpreh Erdogan sipas Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burimi: *Turkish Prime Minister: ‘Israel Is A Terrorist State’*



Nese ne Shqiperi pseudo-patriotizmi quhet antihelenizem ne Izrael fiton zgjedhjet ai qe vret me teper Arab-Palestinez.

Shikoje kete linkun...

http://www.policymic.com/articles/19...yahu-reelected

----------


## qeveriablu

Shume leh ky Erdogani,fillo te kafshosh nese guxon.
Ka marr persiper nje kryeminister i nje vendi qe ka bere gjenocid ndaj armeneve,pastrim etnik,vrasje masive nga gjysherit e tij jenjicer dhe ne te gjith kete ka  gjetur te cilesoj dike tjeter shtet terrorist.Ndersa problemin e kurdeve si e zgjedh ky kryeminister ~ me tanke njejte si Izraeli.
Dikur ky neoislamik ishte mik me i aferte me Izraelin,tani leh dhe i perkedhel arapet,perse ?
Dihet perse !

----------


## BlueBaron

I kam zili hebrenjte !!! Jane nje grusht popull dhe i thyejne brinjet kujt i krruhet. Sikur te ishim ne shqiptaret sa 10% e hebrenjve, sot nuk do te ishim nje popull emigrantesh ...

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Turqia eshte aleate me aleatet e izraelit ndaj mos ia vini re kakarisjeve te mongoloidit.
Izraeli po perpiqet te mbijetoje gje qe duhet te bejme edhe ne si shqiptare. Ne duhet ta kemi shembull kete shtet. Rastesia e solli te jete gjiton me myslimanet, sigurisht do te bente te njejten gje edhe ne rastin e kundert pra te kishte gjitone kristiane , apo....... .
Mekat per femijet dhe grate viktima .
Paqe Zot i madh!

----------


## angmokio

> I kam zili hebrenjte !!! Jane nje grusht popull dhe i thyejne brinjet kujt i krruhet. Sikur te ishim ne shqiptaret sa 10% e hebrenjve, sot nuk do te ishim nje popull emigrantesh ...


O cna the o BlueBaron!

Izraeli eshte sikur ai cerri vogel qe ka 100 gango nga mbrapa. Si mos te jete i fuqishem Izraeli kur cdo vit merr ne forme ndihmash me teper se 3 bilione dollare nga Amerika?

----------


## the admiral

> Shume leh ky Erdogani,fillo te kafshosh nese guxon.
> Ka marr persiper nje kryeminister* i nje vendi qe ka bere gjenocid ndaj armeneve,pastrim etnik,vrasje masive nga gjysherit e tij jenjicer dhe ne te gjith kete ka  gjetur te cilesoj dike tjeter shtet terrorist.*Ndersa problemin e kurdeve si e zgjedh ky kryeminister ~ me tanke njejte si Izraeli.
> Dikur ky neoislamik ishte mik me i aferte me Izraelin,tani leh dhe i perkedhel arapet,perse ?
> Dihet perse !


po me kete arsyetim shtete si spanja, portugalia, franca, italia, gjermania etj nuk paskan te drejte te quajne askend terroriste. apo jo?

----------


## ane

> I kam zili hebrenjte !!! Jane nje grusht popull dhe i thyejne brinjet kujt i krruhet. Sikur te ishim ne shqiptaret sa 10% e hebrenjve, sot nuk do te ishim nje popull emigrantesh ...


E sakte ,sdo mbeteshim te vetmit nga raca e bardhe  ende pastrues ,po ec e thuaju budallenjve!

----------


## the admiral

> I kam zili hebrenjte !!! Jane nje grusht popull dhe i thyejne brinjet kujt i krruhet. Sikur te ishim ne shqiptaret sa 10% e hebrenjve, sot nuk do te ishim nje popull emigrantesh ...


haha...
kete krahasimin e fundit duhet ta evitoje. jo per gje, por ka me shume hebrenj neper bote se ne izrael.
ne kete aspekt, hebrenjte jane nje "popull" emigrantesh shume here me shume se shqiptaret.

----------


## ane

> O cna the o BlueBaron!
> 
> Izraeli eshte sikur ai cerri vogel qe ka 100 gango nga mbrapa. Si mos te jete i fuqishem Izraeli kur cdo vit merr me teper se 3 bilione dollare nga Amerika?


E fut trurin ne perdorim ndonjehere apo e ke shti turshi :ngerdheshje: ,nuk mendon kurre se si arriten te marrin 3 bilion dollare nga Amerika?!!

----------


## ane

> haha...
> kete krahasimin e fundit duhet ta evitoje. jo per gje, por ka me shume hebrenj neper bote se ne izrael.
> ne kete aspekt, hebrenjte jane nje "popull" emigrantesh shume here me shume se shqiptaret.


Jane or Admiral ,por shumica  jane drejtues koorporatash e profesore universitetesh ,nuk  ndertojne e pastrojne qendrat tregetare te botes.

----------


## angmokio

> E fut trurin ne perdorim ndonjehere apo e ke shti turshi,nuk mendon kurre se si arriten te marrin 3 bilion dollare nga Amerika?!!


Truri im mund te jete turshi por te pakten nuk eshte i shpelare nga mashtrimet cifute sikur trute tuaja. Pikerisht duke mashtruar e duke u hequr si viktime i merr ato para. Heret apo vone mashtruesi e shef vendin , mashtruesi dhe bashkepunetoret ne krim  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BlueBaron

> haha...
> kete krahasimin e fundit duhet ta evitoje. jo per gje, por ka me shume hebrenj neper bote se ne izrael.
> ne kete aspekt, hebrenjte jane nje "popull" emigrantesh shume here me shume se shqiptaret.




Po me habit Admiral !!! Nuk prisja nje postim kaq naiv nga ana jote.

Sa hebrenj kane lene Izraelin pas krijimit te shtetit te tyre ??? Sa shqiptare kane lene Shqiperine pas renies se murit te Berlinit ???

----------


## the admiral

> Jane or Admiral ,por shumica  jane drejtues koorporatash e profesore universitetesh ,nuk  ndertojne e pastrojne qendrat tregetare te botes.


eshte krahasim komplet pa vend, pasi hebrenjte nuk jane popull (dhe aq me pak race), por jane njerez te se njejtes fe. kaq. nere behem edhe une hebre nese dua.
ndersa shqiptaret jane popull.
*THE INVENTION OF JEWISH PEOPLE*. ka qene best seller ne izrael ky liber. dhe per me teper i shkruar nga nje pedagog hebre i universitetit te tal avivit.

p.s. me trego pak: cfare korporatash drejtojne hebrenjte falasha ne etiopi? po ato bnei menashe?

----------


## the admiral

> Po me habit Admiral !!! Nuk prisja nje postim kaq naiv nga ana jote.
> 
> Sa hebrenj kane lene Izraelin pas krijimit te shtetit te tyre ??? Sa shqiptare kane lene Shqiperine pas renies se murit te Berlinit ???


krahasimi naiv ishte nga ti blue. eshte njelloj si te krahasosh shqiptaret (njerez te te njejtit popull), me budistet, (njerez te se njejtes fe)... nuk kane lidhje fare,

----------


## Gogi

> po me kete arsyetim shtete si spanja, portugalia, franca, italia, gjermania etj nuk paskan te drejte te quajne askend terroriste. apo jo?


Gjermania ka paguar me kurriz krimet e kryera dhe vazhdon te kerkon, te kerkon dhe prap kerkon falje per krimet e kryer.
Sa her kerkoj falje Turqia per Krimet ndaj Armeneve? Une se di ta ket bere nje gje te till ndonjeher.

Kane kryer krime edhe vendet tjera, si Spanja apo Portugalia, mirepo ne kohen kur Turqia kreu krimet kishte konventa nderkombtare qe ndalonin krimet si ajo e Hages 1906..
Tjetra eshte se Turqise i eshte bere nje "gjygj" nderkombetar vazhdimisht nga vendet md demokratike, si: kongresi SHBA-ve apo parlamenti i Frances.

----------


## Gogi

Une mendoj qe Erdogan eshte larg nga nje diplomat Perendimor me gjuhen dhe stilin qe perdor. Te perdoret nje gjuhe e till dhe te mos ndermerr asnje veprim ndaj atij shteti duket jo serjoze. Qe thone: "fjalet tapuz, e punet kerkah hic", gjuha e tij nenkupton se gjithcka fillon dhe perfundon vec me fjal te kota.

----------


## ane

> Truri im mund te jete turshi por te pakten nuk eshte i shpelare nga mashtrimet cifute sikur trute tuaja. Pikerisht duke mashtruar e duke u hequr si viktime i merr ato para. Heret apo vone mashtruesi e shef vendin , mashtruesi dhe bashkepunetoret ne krim


Duke u shtirur i marrin parate thua :uahaha: ....mos e merr si ofendim por seriozisht mendoj ,si ka mundesi te jeni aq injorant(lloji yt) ?!!
Te fillojme edhe ne te shtiremi ,cka presim ,mos po na jep Amerika helbete 1 bilion bile :ngerdheshje:

----------


## the admiral

> Gjermania ka paguar me kurriz krimet e kryera dhe vazhdon te kerkon, te kerkon dhe prap kerkon falje per krimet e kryer.
> Sa her kerkoj falje Turqia per Krimet ndaj Armeneve? Une se di ta ket bere nje gje te till ndonjeher.
> 
> Kane kryer krime edhe vendet tjera, si Spanja apo Portugalia, mirepo ne kohen kur Turqia kreu krimet kishte konventa nderkombtare qe ndalonin krimet si ajo e Hages 1906..
> Tjetra eshte se Turqise i eshte bere nje "gjygj" nderkombetar vazhdimisht nga vendet md demokratike, si: kongresi SHBA-ve apo parlamenti i Frances.


masakra kane bere te gjitha. turqia ndaj armeneve, gjermania ndaj hebrenjve, franca ndaj algjerianeve, italia ndaj libianeve etj etj... vetem turqia nuk e ka pranuar.
une u mora vetem me arsyetimin me lart qe: "meqe turqia ka bere krime, nuk paska te drejte te akuzoje askend si terrorist..."
kjo eshte e pakuptimte, sepse i bie qe shtete e lartpermendura akuzojne vazhdimisht te tjere si terroriste.

----------


## ane

> eshte krahasim komplet pa vend, pasi hebrenjte nuk jane popull (dhe aq me pak race), por jane njerez te se njejtes fe. kaq. nere behem edhe une hebre nese dua.
> ndersa shqiptaret jane popull.
> *THE INVENTION OF JEWISH PEOPLE*. ka qene best seller ne izrael ky liber. dhe per me teper i shkruar nga nje pedagog hebre i universitetit te tal avivit.
> 
> p.s. me trego pak: cfare korporatash drejtojne hebrenjte falasha ne etiopi? po ato bnei menashe?


Duhet njerin prind  ta kesh hebre te pakten ,smund te behesh aq lehte.. dine ndonje organizate fetare te formuar nga hebrenjet qe thirrin njerez nga kombet e tjera per te ju bashkuar fese se tyre si religjionet e tjera ?!!
Une skam degjuar kurre !

----------

